# Questions about yamaha wolverine



## fallcreek (May 25, 2010)

Looking at buying a 97' Wolverine 350 4x4 full time for around $1400 low miles and in mint condition. A older gentleman that I know bought it new and has hardly ridden it and it mostly sits in his barn. He asked me if I wanted and that when he gets back in a week from his son's house in FL. that we would talk about it. This would be my first ATV, and its usage would be hunting,trail riding, and pulling lawn and landscaping attachments mainly . I'm 6'4" 260 how well would it fit my needs? Also any pro's/ con's?


----------



## skidmark845 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi,

I have that machine. It should be fine. I use it for hunting and plowing. Not sure how heavy the item you plan to pull are. I dont pull too many things with mine. I never had any issues.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

They are good machines in my opinion. As long as you know the limits of the machine you should be fine.


----------



## hammer2108 (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a 2000 and think it is a great trail/plow machine I live in upstate ny so have plowed quite a bit with it this year and it works even better with the new mudlites. probably going to be underpowered for pulling a tilling type attachment but Ive never used mine for that. should be fine for pulling rolling attachments.(mowers wagons sprayers) 1st gear is pretty good but they have no low range. IMO the machine is very reliable fun to drive and the motor is a proven design although not going to out drag race the new 8000 dollar v-twin machines I would like to see a new one in the 500 to 600 cc range manual shift. im 6ft 240 lbs and it is just fine.


----------



## fallcreek (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for info. Will be pulling a offset disc, weighs around 400lbs. when disc are angled don't know how much drag is added.

Skidmark- any trans or motor things to worry about?


----------



## firemanmarc (Dec 27, 2009)

Hello, I have a 1996 wolverine that has my homemade 54" wide 22" tall hydraulic lift snowplow. I have beat on this thing since new, never used it much for joy riding, mostly hard farm work. I have pulled loaded gravity wagons, loaded hay wagons, skidded rather large tree butts, etc.. Never repaired anything mechanical, only a few electrical issues(melted wiring harness). Three years ago while trying to bust out a neighbors driveway it got so hot it melted the porcelain out of the spark plug.. I must admit it doesn't seem to have the same snap now, but it is 15 years old.... I don't think anyone could ever be dissapointed with this machine.... Marc


----------



## skidmark845 (Nov 28, 2006)

fallcreek;1219509 said:


> Thanks for info. Will be pulling a offset disc, weighs around 400lbs. when disc are angled don't know how much drag is added.
> 
> Skidmark- any trans or motor things to worry about?


Hi, no issues with motor or trans at all. I once went through a stream that was too deep. The air filter box was full of water. Replaced the air filer and oil and machine didn't miss a beat.


----------

